

AppFog (formerly PHP Fog) uses Cloud Foundry For Multi-Language Support - cardmagic
http://blog.phpfog.com/2011/08/25/appfog-reveals-cloud-foundry-integration-for-multi-language-support/

======
cardmagic
AppFog is hiring BTW, looking for people who want to be paid to develop Cloud
Foundry: <http://blog.phpfog.com/2011/06/10/we-are-hiring/>

------
skrebbel
it took me a fair while to figure out that this article is about multiple
_programming_ languages.

~~~
rabble
Yeah, programming languages, of course what other kind of languages are there?

